# Jetta mk4 led headlight bulbs



## crVWGTI337 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anybody know if this led kit will work on my mk4 jetta?
https://www.amazon.com/Headlight-Co...01FI1DRTG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pdt_img_top?ie=UTF8
I have tried some others before and I couldn't switch from low beam to high beam, would really appreciate any response, thanks in advance :thumb up:


----------



## vdubayas (Apr 1, 2004)

*Looks like they fit a passat with modification*

Looked at the reviews on amazon and there is a comment on a 08 Passat


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

vdubayas said:


> Looked at the reviews on amazon and there is a comment on a 08 Passat


Does a 2008 Passat really use 9007 bulbs?


----------

